# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin tour > Miền Bắc >  Du lịch thăm quan làng văn hóa các dân tộc Việt Nam !

## xinhtour

*CHƯƠNG TRÌNH DU LỊCH
LÀNG VĂN HÓA DU LỊCH CÁC DÂN TỘC VIỆT NAM
BẢO TÀNG ĐƯỜNG HỒ CHÍ MINH
( 1 ngày )*

06h00: Xe ôtô cùng Hướng dẫn viên  Công ty du lịch Quốc Tế đón Quý khách tại điểm hẹn đi thăm làng văn hóa du lịch các dân tộc Việt Nam. Tới đây, Quý khách vào tìm hiểu các nét văn hóa đặc sắc của các dân tộc anh em trong cả nước trải dài từ Bắc đến Nam như hệ thống nhà rông, nhà sàn, phong tục tập quán ma chay, cưới hỏi, các nghi lễ tôn giáo, các trang phục đặc trưng của mỗi dân tộc… Sau đó Quý khách vào tham quan 21 phiến đá Trường Sa khẳng định chủ quyền biển đảo của Việt Nam mới được đưa về trưng bày vào ngày 19/9/2011. 
11h30:Quý khách lên xe đi ăn trưa tại nhà hàng.
12h30:Quý khách đi thăm bảo tàng đường Hồ Chí Minh - một toà nhà có kiến trúc khá độc đáo thể hiện trùng mây núi Trường Sơn, đến đây sau làm lễ dâng hương tưởng nhớ những liệt sỹ đã hy sinh trên tuyến đường huyền thoại này , quý khách sẽ tận mắt thấy được phần nào những hiện vật vô cùng quý báu của tuyến vận tải chi viện chiến lược, chống chiến tranh phá hoại của Mỹ trên mọi nẻo đường Trường Sơn.  
15h30: Quý khách lên xe về Hà Nội, kết thúc chương trình. Kính chào và hẹn gặp lại quý khách!
GIÁ TRỌN GÓI CHO 01 QUÝ KHÁCH: 285.000đ
(áp dụng cho đoàn trên 40 khách)
*  Dịch vụ bao gồm: 
- Xe ôtô điều hoà (nước uống trên xe) , ăn trưa 100.000 đ/khách,Vé thắng cảnh,   Hướng dẫn viên , Bảo hiểm du lịch tối đa 10.000.000 đ/khách, thuế VAT.
* Dịch vụ không bao gồm: Đồ uống trong bữa ăn, các chi phí cá nhân.

-- 
Sales - Marketing :batting eyelashes: 
Hoàng Xinh
Email      :  tourtrongoi.vn@gmail.com
yahoo     :    nhomai_b1_vsd
di động    :  01654421991
Tex / Fax : 04.32595828
..............................
...................................
*CÔNG TY CỒ PHẦN PHÁT TRIỂN DU LỊCH QUỐC TẾ*
Số 4 ngõ 159 phố Chùa Láng , Láng Thượng , Đống Đa, Hà Nội 
websile   :  www.dulichtrongoi.org
Email      :  dulichquocte.org@gmail.com

----------

